# Going to start a "collection"



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I have thought about this for awhile. Take maybe an index card size piece of wood from all the species I have milled and save it back. Right now I would have to put them in a filing cabinet until I got ambitious enough to build some sort of display.

And that brings up another topic of discussion, how many/what species have you other sawmill owners milled ?

Here is my quick list off the top of my head, I will edit if/when I remember any others, I'm sure I missed a few.

ash (white and green)
apple
osage
mulberry (red)
cherry (wild)
plum
persimmon 
walnut
oak (red and white)
elms (red, Siberian)
hackberry
maple (red, sugar, silver)
redbud
cottonwood
sycamore
pine (red, white)
spruce
beech
birch (paper and river)
honeylocust
black locust
hickory (shagbark, pecan, bitternut)
dogwood (flowering ornamental)
catalpa
tulip poplar
eastern red cedar
sweetgum

Not on the list because I have not milled one and want to, sassafras. Then there are figured examples of some of the species that deserve a slot too. Like curly/burled/pippy...

I am pretty sure I have samples of all the ones I have milled and will make sure to keep any news ones from now on.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Great idea!*

And once you start, take a close up digital photo with a species name and date label on or under which would show. Instant digital inventory you can share or email. Just an idea. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I haven't started an official collection yet but I should. I have been collectiong a decent number of species from ourside the US bartering with others. This touches on an idea I have had for years - mentioned it here in fact back in 05/06 era. See how fast I move on things? :nerd:

I have milled most f the things on your list but not all. And quite a few not on the list but I have also milled things that won't be on my list as have you I bet! 

When I first got started I would go out in da woods and come back with stuff I had no idea what it was. Open it up and say Ooooooohhhhhhhhh thaaaaat's purrrrrrrrdee! Wonder what it is!?" :laughing:


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I have not had time to mill as many as most of you. I do have one y'all don't, cedar elm. Even TT said he hasn't cut one of them, but probably has and doesn't remember. One of those purdy, what is it kind of things. I also know someone that is supposed to be keeping a 6" thick grapevine for me.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

jeffreythree said:


> I also know someone that is supposed to be keeping a 6" thick grapevine for me.


Done that. I pushed/dug out an arbor with my skidsteer for an old lady (and it came back up anyway, so I had to do it again :laughing I couldn't figure out what to do with the wood...so I sold it to a BBQ smoker guy for a nice chunk $.

Yea you southerners will have some species I don't for sure. I have never seen a cedar elm either. TT is swimming in mesquite too...I don't remember seeing any of them around here poking out of 24" of snow.


----------

